# Scotts lawn mower is hard to start... Pulls back...



## Guvner (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought maybe it might have broke it's keyway or something like that since that was the only way I could figure it would get out of time. (Probably need a primer on timing adjustments on a small engine.) It will start but no one be me has the guts to pull on it as sometimes it feels like it's got a ton of compression. Once it runs it seems to run well. It's just the amount of strength it takes to pull it. Once it pulls it starts. 

It is an overhead valve engine. Took it all apart today and didn't see anything noticably wrong. Valves are moving freely when cover is taken off OHC cover. 6.5 HP front wheel drive mower.

Thanks... Gary


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Did you remove the key to inspect it? Sometimes it won't be noticeable without removing it.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Reset valve clearance to EXACT specifications, If this does not do the trick, the compression release lever on the camshaft may be damaged. Briggs? Sure hurts your feelings when it takes the pull handle out of your hand eh?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Unless he accidentally said OHC instead of OHV, it's more then likely a honda. It is best to check the key with the flywheel off to check it good.


----------

